# Spune-mi unde esti [...] Rom\ita



## mikasa_90

Buna! Ce faci?
Aici:

Spune-mi unde esti, sa stiu unde sa caut! Spune-mi ce visezi, sa stiu ce sa iti dau!
Spune-mi pe cine doresti, sa stiu cine trebuie sa fiu! Spune-mi ca ma iubesti!


Tentativo di traduzione:
Dimmi dove sei, per sapere dove cercarti!
Dimmi cosa vedi, per sapere cosa darti!
Dimmi chi aspetti, per conoscere chi devo essere!
Dimmi che mi ami!

Me l'ha mandato un mio amico, ma credo che sia una catena


----------



## Kraus

La seconda è "Dimmi cosa sogni, per sapere/affinché io possa sapere cosa darti"
Dimmi chi desideri/ami, affinché io sappia chi devo essere!


----------



## cosmin

Kraus said:


> La seconda è "Dimmi cosa sogni, per sapere/affinché io possa sapere cosa darti"
> Dimmi chi desideri/ami, affinché io sappia chi devo essere!


Congratulazioni, Kraus. Benissimo.


----------



## Kraus

Grazie mille Cosmin!


----------

